
MINERVA-II1: Successful image capture, landing on Ryugu and hop - janzer
http://www.hayabusa2.jaxa.jp/en/topics/20180922e/
======
noobermin
I'm surprised I haven't heard hype about this until I opened hacker news and
learned about the historical feat after the fact. I guess even with all the
globalization and such we in the West don't learn about space endeavors unless
it's NASA or the ESA.

~~~
dmix
I don't follow space news closely but I was well aware of this one. Japan has
made a few widely spread headlines regarding its work with this asteroid.

Wikipedia is also a great way to keep up to date with these big space
projects:

[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Timeline_of_Solar_System_explora...](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Timeline_of_Solar_System_exploration#/2010s)

NASA's Insight rover is landing on Mars on Nov 26 2018
[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/InSight](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/InSight)

OSIRIS-REx will reach a different asteroid in December 2018:
[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/OSIRIS-REx](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/OSIRIS-
REx)

------
newnewpdro
Site doesn't load for me, hugged to death?

Anyone got a cache they can share? maybe throw the images up on imgur?

Edit:

Google cache link

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.hayabusa2.jaxa.jp/en/topics/20180922e/)

Space.com article containing what appears to be at least some of the rover
photos:

[https://www.space.com/41912-japanese-hopping-rovers-land-
on-...](https://www.space.com/41912-japanese-hopping-rovers-land-on-
asteroid.html)

------
practice9
It's a triumph for Japanese and the rest of the world! Eagerly awaiting for
more photos and results of the science experiments.

------
ape4
Congrats Japan! The images look a bit like "2001: a Space Odyssey"

------
carlosdp
That mid-hop picture looks so cool!

------
MiddleEndian
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/101955_Bennu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/101955_Bennu)

For those interested, this is the asteroid.

~~~
the8472
No,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/162173_Ryugu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/162173_Ryugu)

~~~
MiddleEndian
Well, shit. My bad.

~~~
stevew20
Off by one.

